
Ask HN: How do you keep track of conferences and CFPs? - Dawny33
Is there an aggregator for all the dev conferences,  or is there some other way you keep track of them, and particularly the CFPs?
======
lazydon
(answering the conference part of the question)

There was a recent HN submission for such aggregator. See if it helps you.

Show HN: A tech conference aggregator -
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12943889](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12943889)

